

Which course? Distributed Systems vs Modern Networking Concepts - hyunwoona

I am a CS student in SUNY-Buffalo.
Thus far I took(&amp; am taking) Operating Systems, Intro Algorithm, Data Structures &amp; Intro CS.<p>I am going to take Programming Languages, Theory of Computation, Data-intensive Computing, and one more, but I am having difficulty choosing between the following two courses:<p>Distributed Systems
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cse.buffalo.edu&#x2F;~stevko&#x2F;courses&#x2F;cse486&#x2F;spring12&#x2F;schedule.html<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.buffalo.edu&#x2F;class-schedule?switch=showclass&amp;semester=spring&amp;division=UGRD&amp;dept=CSE&amp;regnum=10272<p>Modern Networking Concepts
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cse.buffalo.edu&#x2F;faculty&#x2F;dimitrio&#x2F;courses
&#x2F;cse4589_s12&#x2F;index.html<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.buffalo.edu&#x2F;class-schedule?switch=showclass&amp;semester=spring&amp;division=UGRD&amp;dept=CSE&amp;regnum=10144<p>This spring semester will probably be my last semester, and I need to choose one.
Both subjects look interesting, but as of now, I want to learn the one that is the more marketable.<p>I know Java and C++, and I will start learning web this winter, but I don&#x27;t think I can become proficient at it within a few months. So I think it is wiser to choose a class where I can practice Android development(Distributed Systems). I am not sure what I do in Modern Networking Concepts as the links to the project, homeworks, etc are broken.<p>Or should I take these two and not take data-intensive computing?(I am a bit worried about the courses being too difficult. data-intensive computing prof is not hard)
======
gexla
I doubt anyone will look at which courses you took. If anything, the employer
probably won't go farther than the school, major and maybe grades.

A solid networking foundation is good in general.Take that class and make sure
you understand everything well.

However, you should also look at the instructor. You can learn either of these
things on your own. Given the choice between an instructor who is an expert in
the subject and someone who is just regurgitating the material in the book,
choose the expert. Try talking to students who have taken each class and get
reviews.

